

All Students Can Succeed: The Man Behind Harvard’s CS50 - carlosgg
http://bostinno.streetwise.co/all-series/all-students-can-succeed-the-man-behind-harvards-cs50-course-on-teaching-open-education/

======
rartichoke
I took cs50x a few years ago. I think every professor in the world should
watch and take notes because Malan is one of those people who you will never
forget.

I recommend cs50x to every single person I know who wants to start programming
and every single one of them had the same positive feedback about Malan and
the course.

